# Bottling lightly crystallized Honey



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Seen that a lot, yor not warm enough to remove all the crystals... 105 will get you to about 95% but you will still have some in the bottom. 130 I find will get them all, but according to Dyce you have to flash heat to 150 to get them all.
I use a homemade hotbox, and a small space heater from walmart..(25.00) biggest pain is getting the temp set where you want it.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

I found a controller yesterday, cost me 75.00. It is digital, can function if F or C, and you set the differential from 1 to 12 degrees. Set it up yesterday at 95 plus/minus 1 and checked it this AM. A 60watt light bulb, 9 Cu ft freezer, exactly 95. Now how long to heat honey is yet to be determined.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

alexlloyd said:


> I found a controller yesterday, cost me 75.00. It is digital, can function if F or C, and you set the differential from 1 to 12 degrees. Set it up yesterday at 95 plus/minus 1 and checked it this AM. A 60watt light bulb, 9 Cu ft freezer, exactly 95. Now how long to heat honey is yet to be determined.


These are Johnson digital controlers and really work well. I used to use mine in a old chest freezer with a small heater. You have to open the heater and disconnect the internal therm so it runs direct. The Johnson controller will start and stop it. I could fit about 8 pails in the freezer in my unheated Michigan honey house. Once the buckets come up to temp the heater would only kick on once a hour for 45 seconds


----------

